# Croaker Fly



## cwood3 (Feb 27, 2013)

While I have seen many "baitfish" patterns, I don't run across man "baby croaker" specific patterns. The attached one is from Connie Mack Moran's sight, and personally, I believe he really captured the gist of it. We all know that for a large speck, croakers ain't just for breakfast.

Anybody wanna take a stab at doing up a how to tie for this one...?

Thanks


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

What's under the body that is going to allow it to stay upright.?...I ask this because I noticed your bead chain is on the top of the fly which ,like a clouser, will cause the fly to ride hook up....so your fly will ride upside down....


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Other than that it looks like its ...
Beadchain
Red yarn
Craft fur
Magic marker to color craft fur.
Silver Mylar tube
Hook, probably a tiemco 


Ill do a sbs later


----------



## cwood3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I just posted the picture from another site. It's not my fly. I thought some of you seasoned salties might have run across it before. Like I said in my original post, It is from Connie "Mack" Moran's studio in League City.

I'm just an informationgatherer scavenger.......

Heck, the reason I weat boots is because I struggle with laces. Go figure.:bounce:


----------



## cwood3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I reckon I'll call up and buy some.....maybe do an autopsy on one just for S&G's.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't care for the proportions on that fly. I'm sure it'll catch fish (**** near anything will), but I think there's a lot of room for improvement there.


----------



## cwood3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah, but you have to admit, it _DOES_ look like a baby croaker.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

ive never caught any trout on a fly that big mine have all come on smaller flues#6 or#4.maybe the under body has some type of foam to keep it upright.


----------



## cwood3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I will post the gory details soon. I called up "Mack" at his studio this morning. First, what a nice guy. Sometimes, you can tell, even over the phone, that a person is someone you want to be around.

Anyhoo, I ordered a couple of the croakers, some piggy perch, and some shad flies, along with a bunch of the pre-cut spoon fly material.

So, like I sad, I'll post more info. later on.:texasflag


----------

